# Video - dipping corals in Fluke and Interceptor



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Take about a 1/4 tablet of Fluke-Tabs, and about 1/4-1/8 of a tablet of Interceptor for large dogs, mix in a bucket with some water, and dip your corals to be pest and parasite-free. 
This is a pretty broad spectrum dip suitable for most corals. Video from yours truly


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Bump for the new members


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

Tropic Marin Pro Coral Cure and Coral Revive are also good dips.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I also use potassium permanganate for dipping Montipora corals.


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

Wow really. What's that help with?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

It's a moluskicide and kills the dreaded monti eating nudibranchs.


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

Good to know. Tropic Marin does the same thing.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That dip kills acro flatworms (AEFW), but unfortunately not monti eating nudies. 
Potassium permanganate use is gaining steam in the hobby but is not commercially available in any product on the shelf.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought I had a video on YouTube of the Potassium permanganate dip but its not there. I filmed the video but never uploaded it, I need to find the video and post it on YouTube. When I do, I will share it here as well.


----------

